# Sublease in Dubai - Advice needed



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

There are a few people advertising their apartments for 3-6 months, on a sublet basis, some people leaving for a while & don't want to terminate their lease. I guess this isn't technically legal, so I ask if anyone has advice on the pros/cons, whether it is worth entertaining & what tips you may have to protect myself since most want their money upfront?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You are right in that subletting is illegal unless the contract specifically allows it. Most unlikely IMO.

If a property is sublet, thus breaking the terms of the contract, the landlord has the right to terminate the contract. You could find yourself turfed out. Subletting happens all the time, but you should be aware of the risks that you could face.

This letter from Gulf News might help. It isn't recent, but the information is still valid.

Gulfnews: Sub-letting is illegal unless contract specifies otherwise

-


----------

